# What does your solid food eating baby's poop look like?



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

Is this a weird question? DD has been eating solids for over 3 months now and her poops are just starting to really change, like seriously. I don't see a hint of the yellow liquidy BM poop I grew to love (OK, at least get used to.) She's 9.5 months old now.

They are now like adult poop--Very brown/black and hard. I can just flick them off the diaper into the toilet, no sprayer needed. They are compact, log shaped, barely any liquid to them. Is this normal or is this constipation? I expected them to be at least a little "loose". They changed overnight it seemed.

Anyone?


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

My DD is 8 months and has been eating solids for a little less time than your LO, but I have seen a few poops like the ones you describe. Mostly they are sort of in-between... like still mushy but with a lot more substance than the yellow bm poops. Occasionally I will see one that is like an adult poop, but I'd say 70% of the time they are that mushy, darker colored in-between poop.

Not sure if that was helpful to you!


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

my 11mo just started eating solids and his poop has changed a lot - it's not logs or hard but a lot harder than the bm poops - it's more 'sticky' and 'peanut buttery' and much darker.

Does she strain to poop? if not I wouldn't be worried, just make sure she gets all the bm and water she wants


----------



## nukuspot (May 10, 2007)

I can't figure out how to get her to drink water and so I get worried she is getting dehydrated because of her poop. She does strain to get it out. I guess this is not normal and must be constipation?


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

Have you tried just letting her drink out of a cup? My DD loves that, and will drink a good deal of water that way (don't worry, it hasn't hurt nursing at all).

DD is 7.5 months and is just starting to eat enough solids that they're getting about peanut butter consistency and darker. I'm actually looking forward to adult poo because it has to be easier to clean.


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

DS's poop is like that, but changes color if he eats something with color(like carrots or green beans) it is SO much easier to clean!!!

i usually offer him water in a cup after he eats(he LOVES it). he mostly just uses it to clean out his mouth(lol) but he'll drink a tiny bit of it too(about an ounce?) a lot gets spit out though. we do formula sometimes, so sometimes i will just add a little extra water to his formula if i think he seems dehydrated.


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

Mine has poops that vary. Some days they look like smushed dog turds, other days they are more mushy. Both consistency is fine. Constipation poops are round, hard balls that cause the baby to scream when they poop.


----------

